# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Поддержка форумов >  Перепеваем гимн ФОРУМА

## Волдед

Есть идея!!! Перезаписать гимн. Минус и плюс с мелодией уже есть. Это будет ремиксовый вариант. Мнение всех выслушиваем внимательно!!! :Aga: 
http:/*************.com/files/9jnowhsp8

*ГИМН ФОРУМА

Звуки музыки во сне звучат неясно,- 
Захотел я, песню спеть да вот беда, 
Та мелодия приснилась не напрасно, 
Но слова, как дым, исчезли на всегда. 
И с тех пор не находил себе покоя, 
Но помог однажды чудом Интернет. 
Сайт увидел, что искал давным-давно я, 
В нём нашёл я для себя на все ответ. 

ПРИПЕВ: 
Мы разбросаны по свету, не встречались никогда, 
Но глубины интернета нас связали навсегда 
Если нам сложить все звуки и сердца соединить, 
То родится наша песня, как связующая нить! 


А на сайте при общении взаимном,
Нас связала всех невидимая нить 
И собравшись песню сделаем мы гимном 
Чтоб сердца людей еще сильней сплотить 
Эту песню петь мы будем вместе, дружно 
Пусть она несется в высь за облака 
И стесняться вряд ли тут кого-то нужно 
Дай мне руку - вот тебе моя рука!


ПРИПЕВ: 
Мы разбросаны по свету, не встречались никогда, 
Но глубины интернета нас связали навсегда 
Если нам сложить все звуки и сердца соединить, 
То родится наша песня, как связующая нить! 
Наша песня! -3 раза... будет жить!!! 

Зазвучал мотив и растворился в сердце
И в реальность воплотились наши сны 
Мы поем и петь мы будем только вместе 
Год за годом ,от весны и до весны 
И в Нью-Йорке, Вильнюсе или в Пекине, 
В Гамбурге, Афуле И Москве. 
Наша песня пусть всегда звучит отныне
И язык ее понятен нам везде!

ПРИПЕВ: 
Мы разбросаны по свету, не встречались никогда, 
Но глубины интернета нас связали навсегда 
Если нам сложить все звуки и сердца соединить, 
То родится наша песня, как связующая нить! 
Наша песня! -3 раза... будет жить!!!*

----------


## Znahar

*Волдед*,
 А текст старый останется?

----------


## Волдед

*Znahar*,
 Текст и даже темп пения тот же!!!
 :Aga:  и даже тональность!!! и порядок.

----------


## Старый Гуслик

интересно, что получится...

----------


## Волдед

http://turbobit.net/7msr5lgmrw85.html
Вот можно репетировать, медленную часть пропускаем, это для видео кусочек...Петь начинаем... ну там будет понятно, мелодия заиграет. :Aga:

----------


## Старый Гуслик

Хорошо, даже очень. Молодец, Валера! 
Слушай, одно место я только не очень въехал - 01:32, это окончание припева "...Как связующая нить.."  Или просто у меня с памятью - текста под руками не оказалось..

----------


## Волдед

*Старый Гуслик*,
 Эту часть не трогаем.... это для Володькиного видео!!! Поем быструю часть.

----------


## Mazaykina

Вот и слова
*ГИМН ФОРУМА*

Звуки музыки во сне звучат неясно,- 
Захотел я, песню спеть да вот беда, 
Та мелодия приснилась не напрасно, 
Но слова, как дым, исчезли на всегда. 
И с тех пор не находил себе покоя, 
Но помог однажды чудом Интернет. 
Сайт увидел, что искал давным-давно я, 
В нём нашёл я для себя на все ответ. 

ПРИПЕВ: 
Мы разбросаны по свету, не встречались никогда, 
Но глубины интернета нас связали навсегда 
Если нам сложить все звуки и сердца соединить, 
То родится наша песня, как связующая нить! 


А на сайте при общении взаимном,
Нас связала всех невидимая нить 
И собравшись песню сделаем мы гимном 
Чтоб сердца людей еще сильней сплотить 
Эту песню петь мы будем вместе, дружно 
Пусть она несется в высь за облака 
И стесняться вряд ли тут кого-то нужно 
Дай мне руку - вот тебе моя рука!


ПРИПЕВ: 
Мы разбросаны по свету, не встречались никогда, 
Но глубины интернета нас связали навсегда 
Если нам сложить все звуки и сердца соединить, 
То родится наша песня, как связующая нить! 
Наша песня! -3 раза... будет жить!!! 

Зазвучал мотив и растворился в сердце
И в реальность воплотились наши сны 
Мы поем и петь мы будем только вместе 
Год за годом ,от весны и до весны 
И в Нью-Йорке, Вильнюсе или в Пекине, 
В Гамбурге, Афуле И Москве. 
Наша песня пусть всегда звучит отныне
И язык ее понятен нам везде!

ПРИПЕВ: 
Мы разбросаны по свету, не встречались никогда, 
Но глубины интернета нас связали навсегда 
Если нам сложить все звуки и сердца соединить, 
То родится наша песня, как связующая нить! 
Наша песня! -3 раза... будет жить!!!

----------


## Волдед

*Всем желающим!!!*
Записываем без обработок, т.е. Без реверов, холов, Компрессоров...Вобщем линейка.
Тембра при записи через пульт,ставим в положение 12 часов. :Aga: 
И кидаем мне на почту в формате МР-3 С битрэйдом 256
Glinkinster@gmail.ru
Да.... чуть не забыл, Присылаем полностью всю дорожку, от начала, т.е. с пустым местом, до конца, что бы потом не синхронизировать вручную.

----------


## Старый Гуслик

Валер, а поём только основную мелодию? Или кто может - пусть немножко...Я строить не буду точно, я только в октаву умею...

----------


## Волдед

*Старый Гуслик*,
 Кто может пусть..... :Aga:  Я потом правилкой всех поправлю. :Aga:

----------


## Старый Гуслик

Опять ты за своё.... Уважаю... :Ok:

----------


## Волдед

*Старый Гуслик*,
 Тогда уж лучше за свой!!!:rolleyes::biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

А перетанцовывать ничего не будем??? :rolleyes:Петь не умею...:frown: Но с нетерпением жду новой версии гимна!!!! :Ok:

----------


## syaonka

НЕ МОГУ СКАЧАТЬ МИНУС! ПОМОГИТЕ!

----------


## Mazaykina

> НЕ МОГУ СКАЧАТЬ МИНУС! ПОМОГИТЕ!


Отправила по почте. :smile:

----------


## Анатольевна

Вопрос: петь могут все желающие? 
И до какого срока это надо сделать?

----------


## Mazaykina

> Вопрос: петь могут все желающие? 
> И до какого срока это надо сделать?


Инночка, я буду ОЧЕНЬ рада услышать и твой голос в новой перепевке! Так что ЖДЕМ плюс из солнечного Казахстана!  :Ok:

----------


## мусяня

Вот беда,с удовольствием поуучаствовала бы,но записаться негде,а сама не умею:frown:

----------


## Slash

> но записаться негде


Приезжай, я тя запишу... :Aga:

----------


## Волдед

*мусяня*,
 Ленчик, к Сане наведайтесь с Кареном на пару, у него все есть:rolleyes: он сможет!!! :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Приезжай, я тя запишу...


А меня? :biggrin:

----------


## Волдед

*Mazaykina*,
 И тебя запишет!!! :Aga:

----------


## Slash

> А меня?


И тя запишем…только гусика не забудь! :biggrin:

----------


## overload

*Волдед*,
 А в какой проге будешь Гимн делать?

----------


## Волдед

*overload*,
 В Нюше.....

----------


## overload

*Волдед*,
 Чтоб вас с нюшей от нас с сонаром...

----------


## Benya

Да, Валер ! По срокам как ? А то сейчас у нас на студию и не попасть, а самому писать в бету 58 через Аудиджи 4 как-бээ не айс ... :))))

----------


## Petrakov

Тоже хочу поучаствовать, тока я даже старого мотива не знаю...:eek:

----------


## Slash

> тока я даже старого мотива не знаю


Скачай и узнаешь...:biggrin: Гимн форума

----------


## Волдед

*Benya*,
По срокам пока спокойно......Пиши сам не задумываясь. главное в линейку и без обработок.

----------


## syaonka

> Отправила по почте.


Мариша! СПасибо большое!
А где можно плюсик послушать? Подскажите,пожалуйста! 
Очень хочется принять участие в записи гимна!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Скачай и узнаешь... Гимн форума


Ой, Уж нашла! СПасибо!

----------


## Олеч

А кто поёт этот гимн???

----------


## Волдед

*Олеч*,
 Форумчане....

----------


## Олеч

Это понятно....хотелось просто знать исполнителей...там их не очень много.... :Aga:

----------


## Волдед

*Олеч*,
 Я всех не помню.....Кого помню....Рыжий, Звездочка,Виталя10, Я.....ну не помню уже....:frown:

----------


## ddaan

> .хотелось просто знать исполнителей...


Их уже почти нет...........:smile:

----------


## overload

*Волдед*,
 Валер, мона мне спеть пару строчег?
Я петь не умею, но дюже люблю...  :Oj:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Валер, мона мне спеть пару строчег?


не мона а НУНА!

----------


## ast1

> НУНА!


Могу и я пару строчек надиктовать(если позволите).Только маякните где и когда вступить. :Aga: 



> Их уже почти нет........


Гонишь!!?:biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Могу и я пару строчек надиктовать(если позволите).Только маякните где и когда вступить.


Аркаш, а ты наговори всю песню, а Валера выберет. Так он и делал с первым вариантом.

----------


## ddaan

> Гонишь!!?


В смысле на форуме..........:biggrin:

----------


## Волдед

Ну чего? Кто нибудь пишет?:mad:

----------


## overload

Лерыч, я пока не могу, ремонт идёт в квартире. Всё рычит, гремит... а ночью писать не могу, всё-таки соседи...
Пару дней погодишь?

----------


## Волдед

*overload*,
 Ну хоть стремление есть и то ладно.... :Aga:

----------


## Витка

> http://turbobit.net/7msr5lgmrw85.html
> Вот можно репетировать, медленную часть пропускаем, это для видео кусочек...Петь начинаем... ну там будет понятно, мелодия заиграет.


 *Не могу скачать...* И ещё, научите, как вставлять тишину, чтобы дорожка была от 0, как вы просите в адобе аудишн?

----------


## Лев

> научите, как вставлять тишину, чтобы дорожка была от 0, как вы просите в адобе аудишн?


Открыть опцию "Создать" - выделить место от нуля до начала звучания, нажать "Тишина" и отметить номинал в секундах...

----------


## Витка

*Лев*, спасибо, Лёвушка, как всегда, выручаешь!
*Petrakov*, Женька, ты забыл как мы его долбили-учили в Пскове??? Это - незабываемо, по-моему!

Ещё вопрос, какую партию писать??? Основную мелодию, терцию в припеве, или вперемешку?

----------


## Волдед

*Витка*,
Просто потом сохраняя нужно указать в программе что сохранять с 0 и по... (сколько там выйдет после записи)

----------


## Витка

*Волдед*, я не могу скачать с того сайта... Кучу раз набирала цифры и  - ноль эмоций.
По поводу от ноля, Лев объяснил.
А по поводу какую партию записывать - никто не ответил...
Я просто могу хоть сейчас записать, вопрос в том, какие партии надо записать?

----------


## Волдед

*Витка*,
 Пиши основную!!! щас попробую перезалить куда нибудь в другое место...http:/*************.com/files/8j2xpipik Попробуй тут.

----------


## Витка

*Волдед*, на ifolder перезалей, плиззз... Запишу ту, что слышу, ладно??? Если что-то будет не так - скажешь - перезапишу. И вообще я онлайн в агенте и скайпе - так что можно и там перекинуть! Плюс этот старый у меня есть давно, так что нужен только минус под который писать голос.

Ой, ну с депозита я вообще не могу качать... Только через другой сайт до 100 метров...

----------


## Волдед

*Витка*,
 Выше уже.... :Aga:  Да..... там прописана мелодия, так вот в куплете не растягивай окончание слов...Как там проиграно...вобщем пой в мелодию!!!

----------


## Витка

*Волдед*, скачала только при помощи сайта - http://ru.savefrom.net/. Иначе, с депозитом - беда. А с ифолдером  - никогда проблем не бывает, причём и в Украине с Белорусью - тоже.

В общем, я  сейчас  спою и  вышлю - если что-то не так - перепою.

----------


## Волдед

*Витка*,
 О.к. Молодец!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Oj:

----------


## Витка

*Волдед*, кстати, адрес почты, куда кидать, неплохо было бы указать хоть где-нибудь...

----------


## Волдед

*Витка*,
Glinkinster@gmail.com :Aga: 
В сообщении №9 тоже есть:biggrin:

----------


## Светла ночка

> О.к. Молодец!!!


Витка то молодец ! :rolleyes: А я тоже не могу скачать ни с одного из этих двух сайтов ! :frown: По человечески, нормально, никуда нельзя выложить что ли ?! Сюда хотя бы ! И главное спрашивает:"Ну что, никто не спел ещё ?!"  :biggrin: Да минус ещё никто скачать не может !  :Aga:

----------


## overload

*Витка*,
 Балда ты моя хорошая, ну давай я тебе отправлю почтой!
О, пока писал - ты уже скачала... не балда! И всё равно хорошая!

----------


## Витка

*Волдед*, отправила на почту. Сразу скажу - хрень полная... Так, что, увы... Без меня...

*overload*, я тя тоже ЛЮ... :))))))))))))))))

----------


## Волдед

*Витка*,
 Ни какой хрени!!! Все нормально. :flower:  :flower:  :flower: ...тональность действительно не удобная....Все О.К голос пойдет!!! :Aga:

----------


## Витка

*Волдед*, в общем, вырежешь, то, что нуно, ок? Тональность неудобная вообще... Пыталась и внизу петь и наверху... Хотела в припеве спеть терцию для удобства, н ты просил именно тему спеть... так что...
А 2 сообщения выше, давай удалим, чтобы не флудить...

----------


## Волдед

*Витка*,
 Все сделаю.... уже приладил и послушал.... :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Тональность неудобная вообще..


Вот и я об этом говорю... тенор, блин! Под себя и писал! :biggrin: Кстати, девчонки, я помню почти все подголоски и пели.

----------


## Petrakov

> Petrakov, Женька, ты забыл как мы его долбили-учили в Пскове??? Это - незабываемо, по-моему!


В том то и дело.... Что не помню я Пскова... VADa вот хорошо помню.:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
Викуль, а у тебя записаться можно?

----------


## Volodя

Если найду где записаться, можно спою и я пару строк ?

----------


## Старый Гуслик

можно - всем! Пой, Володя, не стесняйся..это - здорово!

----------


## Volodя

*Старый Гуслик*,
 Да петь-то я не стесняюсь, уже 2 октавы без фальцета усвоил, а вот на звукозаписывающую аппаратуру ещё не накопил:biggrin:

----------


## Витка

> Викуль, а у тебя записаться можно?


Конечно! Звони и приезжай! Ты же знаешь, что двери моего дома открыты для друзей всегда!

----------


## Petrakov

> Конечно! Звони и приезжай! Ты же знаешь, что двери моего дома открыты для друзей всегда!


:biggrin:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Волдед

> двери моего дома открыты для друзей всегда!


Вот это подход!!! :Ok:

----------


## Витка

*Волдед*, а ты не знал что ли? По-моему уже весь форум давно знает :)))))))))))

----------


## Волдед

*Витка*,
 Дык я то, ни как к тебе, все еще попасть не могу.... вот и не усвоил... :Tu:

----------


## Витка

*Волдед*, всё, что происходит в нашей жизни - в наших руках!
Думаю, что всё впереди! И снова зафлудили тему... :((((((((((

----------


## Позитив

Хорошая идея! Могу ли я как то поддержать эту идею (кроме того что я морально с вами)?

----------


## Волдед

*Ю-Ван-Ден*,
 Конечно можешь!!! Написано же ВСЕ ЖЕЛАЮЩИЕ!!! :Aga:

----------


## Волдед

Ну где??? Нужны голоса!!! А то простаиваю!!!:mad:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Ну где??? Нужны голоса!!! А то простаиваю!!!


а я только пришла........ и что, перепевка? ))))) мона примостыкаться, Валер, или опоздала?))))))))))

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Кстати, девчонки, я помню почти все подголоски и пели.


точно)))) тональность слишком уж не та )))))))
*Волдед* Валер, а вот интересно, никак нельзя её подправить ?))))))))))
Конечно, эт всё равно что с нуля...... эх............

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Я всех не помню.....Кого помню....Рыжий, Звездочка,Виталя10, Я.....ну не помню уже....


Наш Паучара пел.... ещё девчонки (сама уже забыла) .....)))))))

----------


## Волдед

> Валер, а вот интересно, никак нельзя её подправить ?))))))))))
> Конечно, эт всё равно что с нуля...... эх............


Можно еще попробовать, только в которую сторону тональность сдвигать? В низ или в верх???

----------


## Mazaykina

> В низ или в верх??


Внииииз!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Slash

> В низ или в верх???


Вверх!  :Ok:  :biggrin:

----------


## Волдед

*Mazaykina*,
*Slash*,
 Щютники однака....:mad:

----------


## Витка

*Волдед*, не меняй тональность... кто-то из девчонок может внизу спеть, кто-то наверху, а вообще можно многоголосье сделать. А парням эта тональность - удобная и т.к. слова в основном, от мужского рода, то думаю, не надо переделывать, под всех, по-любому, не получится подстроиться...

----------


## Волдед

> по-любому, не получится подстроиться...


Так я об том и говорю..... :Aga:  а все... Высоко, высоко...:mad:

----------


## Витка

*Волдед*, мне тоже либо высокова-то либо низко, но что поделать?

----------


## Slash

> а все... Высоко, высоко...


Низко, низко...:mad:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> кто-то из девчонок может внизу спеть, кто-то наверху


Так в том то и дело, и там и там неудобно.. мы при первом разе никак не могли путём записать, чего ж второй раз "кашу" делать, если можно попробовать ........



> а все... Высоко, высоко...


Валер, Маришка написала, вниз надо , конечно вниз..... если конечно можно)))))

----------


## Волдед

*Звёздочка*,
 На сколько вниз??? :Ha:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> На сколько вниз???


Валер, ну хотя бы на -2 (на тон)

----------


## Волдед

*Звёздочка*,
 На полтора тона отпустил....http:/*************.com/files/9jnowhsp8
Да..... появилась еще идея!!! Инструменталисты!!! Кто может сыграть в третьем курплете оставлены дырки между фразами мелодии. Нужно эти дырки заткнуть чем нибудь. Конечно если ни кто ни чего не предложит, буду затыкать гитарой. но хотелось бы как то пошире. можно любой сольный инструмент. Тональность с учетом модуляции ДО!!! и вторая модуляция ДО#.

----------


## Анатольевна

> На полтора тона отпустил...


Блин... А мне первый вариант - ну ооооочень удобно было...
В принципе, и теперь ничего, только 1 и 4 строчки в куплете низковато...
В понедельник запишу - мне назначено... :Aga:

----------


## Анатольевна

> только 1 и 4 строчки в куплете низковато...


обсчиталась - 1 и 5 :biggrin:

----------


## Витка

*Волдед*, перепоём-с значит, на полторатона... На днях...

----------


## Волдед

Жду!!! :Aga:

----------


## Erendjey

> *overload*,
>  Ну хоть стремление есть и то ладно....


Классная песенка. Вы любые голоса принимаете? И даже  которым медленная часть больше подходит? Скиньте  ссылочку на плюс если можно :). ДА, а если дома в микрофончик, сойдёт?:rolleyes:

*Добавлено через 21 минуту*
Послушала плюс медленный. Аж мурашки побежали. Суперово!!!

----------


## Волдед

*Erendjey*,
 Медленную часть пропускаем.... Принимаем всех желающих, И с любого микрофончика!!! :Aga:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Звёздочка,
>  На полтора тона отпустил..


Супер! Сейчас скачаю и буду пробовать........)))

----------


## PAN

> Нужно эти дырки заткнуть чем нибудь. Конечно если ни кто ни чего не предложит, буду затыкать гитарой.


Балалайку вставляй, балалайку!!!...:mad:..............:biggrin:

----------


## Волдед

*PAN*,
 Записывай, вставлю!!! :Aga:

----------


## Djazi

А до какого числа актуально голос прислать?

----------


## Волдед

*Djazi*,
 Пока еще нет жестких сроков. Но нужно бы уже конечно..... нужно... :Aga:

----------


## Марисоль

[/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR] Кто может сыграть в третьем курплете оставлены дырки между фразами мелодии. Нужно эти дырки заткнуть чем нибудь. Конечно если ни кто ни чего не предложит, буду затыкать гитарой. но хотелось бы как то пошире. можно любой сольный инструмент. Тональность с учетом модуляции ДО!!! и вторая модуляция ДО#.[/QUOTE]

А у ведущих есть Владленыч с гуслями и дудками, классно на встрече в Райволе зажигал, может ему предложить "вписаться":biggrin:, сейчас  напишу ему в личку :Aga:

----------


## Волдед

*Марисоль*,
 Отлично, жду....

----------


## ast1

*Волдед*,
 Попробовал я ,херня какая-то получается ,а не вокал. :Tu: 
Впрочем щас залью первый куплет с припевом.Сам смотри.:wink: :Pivo:

----------


## Анатольевна

*ast1*,



> Попробовал я ,херня какая-то получается ,а не вокал.


и у меня тоже... :frown: Меня звукооператор даже "писать" отказывается...:wink:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Попробовал я ,херня какая-то получается ,а не вокал





> и у меня тоже..


 :frown: Валеееер, прости... Замутила я тут...

----------


## Волдед

*Mazaykina*,
 Тогда есть выбор, в какой тональности большинству удобней, в той и будем записывать...:rolleyes:

----------


## Владленыч

Всем привет! 
Меня сюда пригласила, Марина (Марисолька), сказала, что меня мол, здесь не хватает! :biggrin:
 Не знаю, смогу ли я быть чем то полезен! (т.к. не позиционирую себя вокалистом, и не считаю себя таковым).
Но, авось, пригожусь!
Я так и не понял, что надо записать? Один только голос? Без минуса?
И как это сделать, в домашних условиях. Я пишу, так, для баловства, себя в Аудишине, играет минус в винампе, а пою в микрофончик компьютерный! :biggrin:
Естесственно, "не айс" получается! Но могу, если мои вокальные данные подойдут, и где нибудь записать ещё! И подыграть где надо точно, и на чём? 
На свирели, могу играть хроматику, на жалейках - только диатоника.
(извиняюсь за свою любительскую терминологию, муз. образования то нет, к сожалению!).
И на какой тональности остановились?
Можно в скайпе на эту тему пообщаться. Я там - vladlenych
(результат подобных моих "домашне-студийных" записей, можно послушать здесь - http://vkontakte.ru/audio.php?id=43574237 )

----------


## Erendjey

А вот ещё хочу спросить: я в Тайм фэктори  сделала "-3"(полутона). В этой тональности спеть могу. Присылать с "-3" или потом в нужную тональность вернуть? Я так поняла, что практически всем петь неудобно. Может как-то определимся в какой тональности писать?

----------


## Витка

> Можно в скайпе на эту тему пообщаться. Я там - vladlenych
> (результат подобных моих "домашне-студийных" записей, можно послушать здесь - http://vkontakte.ru/audio.php?id=43574237 )


Послушали ваши записи. ;)))))))))))))))) Вы, случайно, оперной постановкой не занимались?

----------


## Владленыч

*Витка*, что, неужели всё так плохо? Сильно улыбнуло? 
 Я выше писал, что муз. образования не имею, и вокалистом не являюсь.
Так, слегка поющий-ведущий.
И конечно же, оперной постановкой не занимался! :smile:

----------


## Витка

*Владленыч*, не хотела обидеть, я не всё сообщение читала... Только начало и ссылку в конце... Да, нормально всё... Просто верхние ноты и вибрато идёт, как будто оперной постановкой занимались и всё... Поэтому и спросила... У вас хороший тембр, отличная дикция... Всё хорошо! Только поуверенее надо петь немножко... Да, и кто я такая, чтобы оценивать или судить???
И радуйтесь, когда люди улыбаются - это же здорово!!! Это значит, что вы дарите им радость и  продлеваете жизнь!!!

----------


## Sveta_777

Понравилось !!!!

----------


## Владленыч

*Волдед*,  Валера, отправил тебе то, что получилось, один голос. По поводу инструментала - стукни в скайп, как время найдёшь.
*Витка*,   А я уже, неоднократно, на форуме заявлял, что никогда не обижаюсь! Т.к. на обиженных, не только воду возят! :biggrin:
*Sveta_777*,   И что же понравилось? Конкретнее, можно? :smile:

----------


## Erendjey

Мной тоже был внесён посильный вклад. Ждём наконец-то ремикса :)

----------


## PA3BPAT

> Можно еще попробовать, только в которую сторону тональность сдвигать? В низ или в верх???


а можно чуть влево ? :Vah:

----------


## Волдед

*PA3BPAT*,
 А вдруг попаду???:rolleyes:

----------


## PA3BPAT

*Волдед*,
тогда это чисто «попадалово» будет !!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

*PA3BPAT*,
Боже мооой.... какие людиии! Димка, привет! Очень рада тебя видеть!

----------


## PA3BPAT

*Mazaykina*,
Засос тебе «олл овэр» !!!!  это ничего, что я с тобой по-английски ? :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


И вообще у тебя Регистрация: 22.01.2007,
а у меня -31.01.2007.
Разница всего  9 дней. А ты всё ещё в ПОЦДАМЕ, а я всё ещё в Новом Йорке :)))

----------


## Mazaykina

> А ты всё ещё в ПОЦДАМЕ, а я всё ещё в Новом Йорке :)))


Дык, какие проблемы? Поем вместе гимн и  встречаемся в июне на юбилее форума. :wink:

----------


## Волдед

Вот и встретились два одиночества!!!:biggrin:
Вы тут давайте не разводите, а пойте... пока только пара голосов есть... ну вместе со мной уже трое...Ооооо уже на троих можно!!!

----------


## Erendjey

> Вот и встретились два одиночества!!!:biggrin:
> Вы тут давайте не разводите, а пойте... пока только пара голосов есть... ну вместе со мной уже трое...Ооооо уже на троих можно!!!


Полностью согласна с высказыванием. :Aga:  Пойте давайте. А то уже 2 года тема обсуждается. Предлагаю к 8 Марта сделать-таки ремикс.  Даёшь пятилетку в 3 года!  :br:

----------


## Анолир

Мы с Илоной можем попробовать чего-нибудь спеть. Опять же, что? Всё? Или уже есть какое-то разделение? Пока особо не вслушивался, но, может, на саксе пару нот дуну в перерыве?

----------


## Волдед

*Lordpiter*,
 Петь все, выберу самые удачные места. А вот дунуть, это просто замечательно!!! :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Irsuna

просто замечательно!! :Ok:

----------


## Волдед

*Irsuna*,
 Что??? Замечательно???:eek:

----------


## Витка

*Волдед*, в этой тональности мне наверху как раз хорошо петь, кроме слов "Наша песня, наша песня, наша песня будет жить" - это спела внизу, остальное наверху... выслала тебе на Glinkinster@gmail.com и вавку и мп3 в 256. Единственное что, голос идёт с начала пения, а не с 0. пыталась писать в Адобе - почему-то голос начинает уходить вперёд со временем... Поэтому просто записала как записалось, так что сори. Могу потом дописать какие-нить бэки если нужно... Только скажи где... и что - если что-то конкретно уже знаешь.

----------


## Волдед

*Витка*,
 Отлично, если что - маякну!!! :Aga:

----------


## МаЛена

Всем бодрого времени суток! А можно мне тоже поучаствовать в записи? правда я мотива не знаю...слушаю оригинал гимна...уже ужу :) И проблемка с минусов...скиньте на почту? а то скачать не получается :(

----------


## Волдед

*МаЛена*,Отправляю.....

----------


## МаЛена

*Волдед*, жду жду :) Спасибочки!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Ой, а ещё вопрос можно? просто я не допоняла в процессе прочтения темы... Запись присылать как - чисто один голос или плюсовухой? 
О! Пока писала, песенка приплыла на мыло :smile:

----------


## Паучара

Свой голос выслать чтоль...
Валера - нужен?

----------


## Витка

*Паучара*, конечно высылай!!! У тебя такой классный тембр!!!
До сих пор рада, что у меня есть твой диск :))))

----------


## МаЛена

*Паучара*, ой, а мы тобой в один день на форуме зарегестрировались :rolleyes:

----------


## Волдед

*Паучара*,
 И ты( Дорогая) Еще спрашиваешь???:mad:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*МаЛена*,
 Присылать нуна чиста голос... без обработок и реверов и компрессоров...:rolleyes:

----------


## Волдед

Ну и где все??? Больше ни кто ни желает??? Ладно, буду кумекать....

----------


## Mazaykina

> Паучара, ой, а мы тобой в один день на форуме зарегестрировались


Вместе с другими 289 пользователями :biggrin: Почитай тему про историю форума. В течение 22 и 23 января 2007 года зарегистрировалось около 500 пользователей. Мы все МАССОВО перешли со старого движка на новый. :wink:

----------


## МаЛена

*Mazaykina*, ааааа...ну да ну да...вспоминаю...я ж раньше здесь (вернее там) быоа зарегана, а потом  перезд был :rolleyes:

----------


## Волдед

Так... подвижек нет... только одни обещания...:mad:

----------


## МаЛена

*Волдед*, я к сожалению пока приболела :frown: кашель и насморк...как поправлюсь, обязательно начну записываться!!! Обещаю!!! :Aga:

----------


## Волдед

*МаЛена*,
 Ню, ню...... :Ha:

----------


## МаЛена

*Волдед*, чесна чесна  :Oj:  не ню-нюкай на меня :rolleyes: меня сына просто заразил, а так я уже готова была! :cool:

----------


## Ира-Праздник

*Волдед*, зная этого человечка, могу поручиться - заказала, сделает!  :Ok:

----------


## Волдед

Ну ладно... уговорили....:biggrin:

----------


## Волдед

А в ответ тишина....он вчера не вернулся из боя.

----------


## bogema

Валера приветик! Завтра вечерком вышлю мп3 извините были обстоятельства,то дел куча, :Aga: то болела бронхитом:frown:,вот такие пироги! Всех лю и скучаю!

----------


## Подмосковочка

*syaonka*,
 я тебе на почту кинула.Лови

----------


## Волдед

*bogema*,
*Подмосковочка*,
 О.К!!! :Aga:

----------


## Виктор Б.

Валер! я еще не опоздал вставить свою букву в песню? :Aga:

----------


## Подмосковочка

*bogema*,
 Баттюшки)))) Мы у вас в Лимассоле на гастролях  были с фольклором)))

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Волдед*,
 ремикс классный))) Жаль что голосок подкачал- осипла

----------


## Волдед

*Виктор Б.*,
 Еще нет!!!:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

*Волдед*,
 Валера... Я тут гамму наиграл... Нарежешь???...:rolleyes:

----------


## bogema

Всем прюветик! Валера я отправила,смотри почту! P.S скажу честно что тональность точно не женская,только вторым петь голосом или басом,пробовала по разному обхохотаться мона,:-))))))))Н у ладно не буду писать подробности!Подмосковочка ты была на Кипре? почему я об этом событии не знаю? когда была? Всё равно когда будешь в следующий раз здесь сообщи,встречу как подобается с фанфарами-шутка!!!!!приезжайте всегда рады!

----------


## Волдед

*PAN*,
 Да легко.....*bogema*,
 Че та я на почте и не вижу......:redface:

----------


## bogema

Валера Пардон сейчас попробую ещё отправить,у меня сегодня инет глючит! :Aga:

----------


## МаЛена

Я плакаю  :Tu:  у меня не получается записать гимн...а точнее спеть его нормально...вообще тональность для меня сложнецкая :frown: уже взорвала мозг себе, мужу, соседям...:eek:

----------


## Ира-Праздник

*МаЛена*, ну не расстраивайся ты так...успокойся и попробуй ещё разок...всё будет гуд!!! Только не сдавайся!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Я плакаю  у меня не получается записать гимн...а точнее спеть его нормально...вообще тональность для меня сложнецкая


Леночка, не переживай! Послушай старый вариант-  там же не поет каждый всю песню, Валера вырезает по фразе, так что я УВЕРЕНА, в том, что ты напела найдется кусочек, тебе удобный. Единственное- желательно- чтобы последний припев напеть, можно на октаву ниже (там очень высоко), чтобы собать все голоса вместе.

----------


## Волдед

> чтобы собать все голоса вместе.


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## bogema

Валера приветик!ты получил демку?

----------


## Волдед

*bogema*,
 не а...........:redface:

----------


## Erendjey

А сколько народу напело ужо? Ну очень интересно послушать наконец-то плод труда общего.

----------


## Витка

*bogema*, Машуля, вышли мне по скайпу, я  Волдеду перешлю...

----------


## Волдед

А воз и ныне там..... :Ha:

----------


## bogema

Валера приветик! Ты не получил  моё демо? я так и не могу понять,3 раза отправляла тебе на почту Glinkinster@gmail.com ,что за фи-ня? объясните плиз?

----------


## Волдед

*bogema*,
 А у тебя как файл подписан был???:eek:

----------


## bogema

Гимн форума-bogema

----------


## Волдед

*bogema*,
 Не а не получил.... :Tu:  Ооооооо :Vah:  получил!!! :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## bogema

Ну слава богу!:smile: :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Не а не получил.... Ооооооо получил!!!


:biggrin: Real Time!  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Волдед

*Mazaykina*,
 Мало Марина.....Мало голосов.... :Tu:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Мало Марина.....Мало голосов....


Ничего, Валер, подождем еще, на радио я отнесу старый вариант.

----------


## Волдед

*Mazaykina*,
 хотелось бы....что бы новый вариант....старый он по звучанию как то не очень.... :Tu:

----------


## PAN

> хотелось бы....что бы новый вариант.


Сведи промежуточный... Чего не хватает - сам допой...
Как будто в первый раз, чесслово...

----------


## Kescha

> Скачай и узнаешь... Гимн форума


Хочу сказать всем спасибо за создание ГИМНА! :Ok: 
Меня переполняют чувства....Всех люблю ... :Oj:  :flower: 
Сделала копию гимна, включаю музыку и пою...Не беда что голоса нет,главное чтоб сердце пело!!!:smile:

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
[QUOTE=Волдед]Дай мне руку - вот тебе моя рука![/QUOTE]


И моё сердце-навсегда!

----------


## Волдед

:eek::eek::eek: А петь кто будет??? Пушкин???:mad:

----------


## Mazaykina

> А петь кто будет??? Пушкин???


Все, пhоцесс запущен. Гимн будет звучать на русской волне немецкого радио.  :Aga:

----------


## Ларисочка

Марин,а где я могу услышать? :Oj:

----------


## Elena71

Я бы подпела, только вот записать некому

----------


## Владленыч

> Все, поцесс запущен. Гимн будет звучать на русской волне немецкого радио.


  Марина, а какой вариант будет звучать старый или новый?
Или новый, ещё не "сведён"? 
*Волдед*, получилось записать новый вариант или нет? 
Или материала набралось недостаточно?

----------


## Волдед

> Или материала набралось недостаточно?


 :Aga:  :Tu:

----------


## Kescha

> Гимн будет звучать на русской волне немецкого радио.



Марина,поподробней- день,час и волна (что за  волна? )




> Я бы подпела,



я бы тоже!  да во весь.:biggrin:...голос.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Марина,поподробней- день,час и волна (что за волна? )


Берлин 96,3 FM
Северный Рейн-Вестфалия 103,3 FM
Бремен 96,7 FM
http://www.funkhauseuropa.de/
http://www.funkhaus-europa.de/sendun...usskom_jasyke/

Главный редактор Берлинского отделения Олег Зиньковский сказал, что будет во вторник с 20-30 до 21-00.  Послушаем, что там оставят. :biggrin:

----------


## Benya

*Волдед*,
Валер, если все удачно сложится, на следующей неделе все доделаю и вышлю. Я так понял, что недостаток голосов, в-основном по бэкам?
*Mazaykina*,
Марин, а это радио в онлайне вещает? По твоим ссылкам не понял, ибо по-немецки "нихт копенгаген" абсолютно...

----------


## mrwoody

*Benya*, Вещают.

http://www.wdr.de/radio/audioplayer/...namakurdi=true

----------


## Волдед

*mrwoody*,
 Че та там итальяно.....:redface:

----------


## mrwoody

*Волдед*,
 Там еще и по-русски бывает и по-польски. Это многонациональный канал, в разное время на разных языках.

----------


## Benya

> Че та там итальяно.....


 :Aga:

----------


## Волдед

Голоса давайте!!!:mad: Я когда нибудь с этим разгребусь или нет???:mad:

----------


## Волдед

И опять тишина... :Tu: . он вчера не вернулся из боя... :Vah: .Интересно а как этого боя зовут???:eek:

----------


## Паучара

Через пару дней вышлю и основный голос и бэки.

----------


## Волдед

*Паучара*,
 Давай!!! :Vah:

----------


## Волдед

*Паучара*,
 Ну и где???:mad:

----------


## sabakabarabaka1

гимн это всегда хорошо, тем более такой!!

----------


## Lana-1969

Полностью согласна с предыдущим сообщением.

----------

